# rear shock 500 auto



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

im lookin for a rear shock for a 500 auto 4x4 any one got one


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

what year model?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

I think it a 05 or 06 its the same as the 400 , we had put one on it from a 06 400 and it fit perfect


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

lemme do some checking and ill let you know.


----------

